# OrCAD v10 نسخة كاملة برنامج تصميم الدوائر الالكترونية والكهربائية روابط جديدة



## ammar-kh (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله




OrCAD v10 نسخة كاملة برنامج تصميم الدوائر الالكترونية والكهربائية





























- برنامج لتصميم الدوائر الكهربائية والالكترونية والمنطقية(digital)
- تحرير رسوم هذه الدوائر بواسطة برنامج intelecad 
- يعمل البرنامج على تنفيذ وتشغيل الدائرة الكهربائية او الالكترونية
كما وانك في مختبر متكامل simulatino 
- وظائف اخرى عديدة جدا للبرنامج 
- البرنامج عبارة عن ستة برامج في واحد
* مصمم الدوائر
* محرر رسوم الدوائر 
* مشغل ومنفذ الدوائر
*مصمم رسوم الدوائر
*فاحص سلوك الدائرة الكهربائية وفحص استجابتها لعدة مدخلات مختلفة
ويحتوي على مكتبة تضم اكثر من 15000 الف عنصر قياسي و1600 عنصر رقمي ويرسم شكل الموجة الناتجة عن الفحص في المخرجات
*orcad capture 
طريقة التحميل





الان مع التحميل:

التحميل

*OrCAD v10 نسخة كاملة برنامج تصميم الدوائر الالكترونية والكهربائية روابط جديدة *

​


----------

